# "Big Mama"



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 5, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!!:hubba:  You'al have seen photo's of her buds  and I thought, you might like to see a photo of all of her, he, he, he!! *


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking good, how long till harvest?


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah! I hope, she will be finished by the end of this month, I'll be checking the trichomes, once aweek until harvest!! When I harvest, I'll post some more photo's!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 7, 2008)

*She's a beauty and a big girl.   I wanna touch her buds. :hubba:  *


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Brother's Grunt!! It happens everytime with females, you touch her buds and you get sticky stuff, all over your finger and lips, he, he, he!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

LMAO. Do you have any new pics for us, please please please....


----------



## Roken (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking good brother keep up the good work! what's the strain?
Peace and Love, Roken.


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello Godspeedsuchah! I posted a new thread today, "Big Mama" Update, with some more photo's!! Thanks for asking, I'm really proud of my plant!!


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Roken! I'm not sure what strain she is, a girlfriend in Spain, sent me some really good smoke, from there, with a few seeds in it.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

looking good, cant wait till there done to harvest

keep it up brother

peace,
smoke weed


----------

